

Windows.app: Open source OS X window manager atop JSCocoa - philodespotos
https://github.com/sdegutis/windowsapp

======
philodespotos
I've been using Windows.app for about a week now and use it pretty extensively
these days. For whatever reason, I could never work divvy/sizeup/slate/etc.
into my workflow; the config UIs generally felt tiresome or overwhelming.

You can configure it with JS or CoffeeScript, and using JSCocoa gives you
access to most (all?) of Cocoa's API to do as you please. And the latest
version has a minimal REPL that you can use to tinker.

The author has a nice config you could paste into ~/.windowsapp.coffee to get
started:

[https://github.com/sdegutis/home/blob/master/.windowsapp.cof...](https://github.com/sdegutis/home/blob/master/.windowsapp.coffee)

------
rizwan
Screenshots for the lazy?

~~~
sdegutis
Screenshots don't really make sense for this app. It's a configuration-based
WM, so APIs make more sense.

Here's a link to the CoffeeScript/JavaScript API:
<https://github.com/sdegutis/windowsapp#api>

